# She snores SO LOUD! LOL!



## MyGirlAbbey (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's a video from tonight.






Her snoring cracks me up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a freaking riot!!! Having to deal with your man snoring on one side and the Pup on the other lol always kicking someone awake especially when the sleep apnea kicks in! Haha. Here is my snoring boy 




[/color]


----------



## MyGirlAbbey (Jan 22, 2013)

LMAO!! OMG, your video woke up both the husband and the dog who are sleeping on the other end of the couch. That is hilarious!!

I'm trying to get a video of both of them sleeping and snoring together, but I can't get the sound really good to hear both of them. The limitations of taking video with an IPhone!


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol he snores like an old man. My girl sleeps with her eyes cracked open so if I move to get my phone she wakes right up so I can't record her snoring lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharpieblet (Dec 6, 2012)

Conan snores every time he falls asleep, it's a good indicator of when i can move around or do something without him being right behind me. i get asked occasionally how i can sleep with him doing that on the bed, i guess my snoring is just as bad then.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Holy Cow Ames! Mel snores like a freight train, you might want to get him checked for sleep apnea, get him a little doggy c-pap machine!! LOL!!

Veronica rarely snores; but she dreams...ALLOT!!


----------

